# Disconnecting 3 point tiller



## pelotoncrazy (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm a newbie and have a basic problem 1. I can't get my tiller PTO disconnected! My brother in law started teaching me to use a tractor 2 years ago, and for someone who didn't know a PTO from a harrow, I guess I've come Long way - but!!! My brother in law left for Montana and I'm trying to fend for myself. I had some hand operations a few years ago, so he would hook up and disconnect the implements. I was doing OK for a while but hooked up the Sicma FTH to my Kubota L3940 for the first time and now can't get it off!!!
I can't push in the button on the PTO on the tractor side. I "gently" used a hammer and still got no movement. Is it too much stress on it? My procedure was to lower the tiller to be able to disconnect the PTO first but that didn't work so I was able to remove the center arm but still no movement from the PTO. I thought still too much stress on it - maybe. 

Is the same procedure used for attaching and disconnecting all 3 point implements? That is, 1. Connect the lifting arms 2. Connect the PTO. 3. Connect the center arm and adjust it to get the right angle for the implement. ??
Then to take off you just reverse the procedure? 1. Take off upper/center arm. 2. Take off PTO. 3. Disconnect lifting arms. ??

I need some help and guidance. Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Pelotoncrazy! I've never hooked up a tiller before, but you should have a ring on the tractor end of your drive shaft that pulls back right at the splined drive shaft, which releases a large ball bearing from a grove in the shaft. Are you able to pull that ring back? It might just be a simple matter of lubrication. As for a sequence for hooking up the 3 point, I'm sure everyone does it differently, but I always go for the left side arm first, then the right, because it has an elevation adjustment on it in case the implement, is on uneven ground, which sure makes it a whole lot easier to line things up. I of course use the front end loader for moving the tractor back and forth while standing on the ground near the 3 point. I hope this helps!


----------



## pelotoncrazy (Jan 15, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Pelotoncrazy! I've never hooked up a tiller before, but you should have a ring on the tractor end of your drive shaft that pulls back right at the splined drive shaft, which releases a large ball bearing from a grove in the shaft. Are you able to pull that ring back? It might just be a simple matter of lubrication. As for a sequence for hooking up the 3 point, I'm sure everyone does it differently, but I always go for the left side arm first, then the right, because it has an elevation adjustment on it in case the implement, is on uneven ground, which sure makes it a whole lot easier to line things up. I of course use the front end loader for moving the tractor back and forth while standing on the ground near the 3 point. I hope this helps!


Thanks, Tractor Beam. I have that ring on my bush hog but not my tiller. I tried all sorts of things to loosen the spring pin that is suppose to do the same thing, but I still can't budge it. Letting it sit with some WD40. I appreciate the input. 

I'm interested in the use of the front loader to move tractor back & forth for connecting & disconnecting implements. I didn't know about that. Can you tell me more?


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Get a bigger hammer. I'm not.kidding either.


----------



## pelotoncrazy (Jan 15, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Pelotoncrazy! I've never hooked up a tiller before, but you should have a ring on the tractor end of your drive shaft that pulls back right at the splined drive shaft, which releases a large ball bearing from a grove in the shaft. Are you able to pull that ring back? It might just be a simple matter of lubrication. As for a sequence for hooking up the 3 point, I'm sure everyone does it differently, but I always go for the left side arm first, then the right, because it has an elevation adjustment on it in case the implement, is on uneven ground, which sure makes it a whole lot easier to line things up. I of course use the front end loader for moving the tractor back and forth while standing on the ground near the 3 point. I hope this helps!


I finally got it off! Some hits of the pin with a bigger hammer! Pin did not spring back, so I'm sure that's a problem. I don't know if you got my last post, Tractor Beam, but thank you agin for your help.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Yea thanks for the help tractor beam. You seem to have found the solution to the problem.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

pelotoncrazy said:


> I'm interested in the use of the front loader to move tractor back & forth for connecting & disconnecting implements. I didn't know about that. Can you tell me more?


No problem! Glad I could help. What I meant was that I just back up to th impliment and go about 3 to 4 inches beyond the point of line up, then using the loader, plant the bucket straight up and down with the cutting edge in the dirt and lift the front of the tractor up off the ground 6 inches or so, then hop off. I walk back between the impliment and tractor, and grab the SCV and roll the bucket forward or back, along with operating the 3 point lift, to line things up, rather than trying to move the impliment with a wrecking bar, or having to repeatidly hop on the tractor to move it a fraction of an inch to line up holes in the linkage.


----------

